# Manual Übungs-Maschine



## WgD (12. Februar 2017)

Hey,
ich versuche in unregelmässigen Abständen den Wheelie und Manual zu lernen. Bewegungsabläufe sind klar. Es klappt mal mittelmäßig und mal gar nicht. Mein Problem ist die Angst vorm Kippen nach hinten und die daraus resultierende Blockade im Kopf. 

Habe vor kurzem ein Video bei Facebook gesehen (lässt sich hier nicht verlinken, war von spawn cycles) wo ein Kind den Manual in einer "Übungsmaschine" lernt. Dabei ist das Hinterrad in einer Bodenhalterung fest fixuert und der Junge zieht das Rad im Stand in den Sweetpoint und landet, wenn er nach hinten kippt, auf ner Matte. 

Hat sowas schon mal jemand probiert? Wäre eventuell eine Möglichkeit sich an den Sweetpoint heranzutasten.


----------



## corra (12. Februar 2017)

such mal nach Manuelpad bei google ich hab son ding hier , nicht billig aber geil

ich seh grad da ist nix zu finden aber ich mach dir morgen mal ein bild von dem teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WgD (12. Februar 2017)

Klingt interessant. Freue mich auf Bilder.


----------



## corra (15. Februar 2017)

So da ist das ding , ich hab die für 24 gabs in allen grössen von 20 zoll an , wenn du möchtest kann ich dich an den Hersteller weiterleiten . 

Der hinterbau wird eingespannt und ist dann auf höher von 24 (bei mir ) mit reifen 
Vorderrad wird mit der lasche angebunden und ab gehts , ist hölle anstrengend und mann kann nicht mit treten oder bremse schummeln


----------



## WgD (15. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Bilder. Genau so ein Ding hätte ich mir jetzt selbst gebaut. Was hast du bezahlt?

Ich tendiere jetzt dazu einen "Kasten" aus Holz zu bauen, wo ich das Hinterrad reinstecke damit das fest ist. Das ganze dann auf ne größere Platte und das Vorderrad mit einem Spanngurt sichern.


----------



## corra (15. Februar 2017)

das teil ist aus siebdruck und der halter gepulvert , ist sehr massiv ,die achs halter sind industriegelagert 
gekostet hat das tei 330 euro inkl versand .
das ding ist schon sehr hübsch ( möbelqualität ) uch hatte es im winter immer im esszimmer stehen


----------



## WgD (15. Februar 2017)

Für die qualität ist der preis sicherlich okay, mir aber zu preisintensiv. Da werde ich ne DIY-Variante basteln.


----------



## Felger (15. Februar 2017)

WgD schrieb:


> Für die qualität ist der preis sicherlich okay, mir aber zu preisintensiv. Da werde ich ne DIY-Variante basteln.



bitte berichten


----------



## HTWolfi (15. Februar 2017)

Fahrradfahren lernen mit Stützrädern ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ich denke, hier könnte das ähnlich sein.


----------



## WgD (15. Februar 2017)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Fahrradfahren lernen mit Stützrädern ist auch nicht wirklich hilfreich. Ich denke, hier könnte das ähnlich sein.


Darüber habe ich auch nachgedacht. Aber ich komme auf konventionellem Weg nicht weiter. Ich kann die Bewegung prinzipiell, aber wenn ich übe macht mein kopf mittlerweile zu und dann geht nichts mehr. Ich erhoffe mir, dass eine Reduzierung der zu beachtenden Faktoren hilfreich sein kann. So kann ich mich ganz in Ruhe an den Sweetpoint rantasten.


----------



## HarzEnduro (15. Februar 2017)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass manuals einfacher werden, je höher die Geschwindigkeit ist. Hier hast du gar keine. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringt. Man gleicht ja beim Manual mit dem vor und zurückschieben des HR aus. Das geht hier ja nicht. Weiß garnicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll aber 330€? Da kauf ich mir lieber schöne neue Laufräder und fahr damit draußen.

Nach hinten Kippen beim Manual geht doch gar nicht. Wenn man merkt, dass man fällt, zieht man eben einfach die HR bremse und schon senkt sich das VR ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (15. Februar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Nach hinten Kippen beim Manual geht doch gar nicht. Wenn man merkt, dass man fällt, zieht man eben einfach die HR bremse und schon senkt sich das VR ab.


Natürlich geht das. Quelle: eigene Erfahrung. 
In der Situation war das für mich auch komplett unerwartet, und so schnell geschaltet um die Hinterradbremse zu ziehen hab ich dann einfach nicht. Plumps.
Dementsprechend hab ich auch das gleiche Problem, der kleine Mann im Hinterkopf sagt jetzt immer, bloß nicht zu weit nach hinten lehnen, dabei bin ich eigentlich noch viel zu weit weg vom Sweetspot.

So eine Hilfsapparatur ist denke ich schon durchaus hilfreich, um den Punkt zu finden, an dem man Balancieren kann. Für den restlichen Ablauf des Manuals bringt das natürlich nichts, aber um die Angst vor dem nach hinten kippen zu lindern, vermutlich schon. Ich hab auch mal nen Youtube Video gesehen, wo sich jemand eine Balancierhilfe zum Trackstand gebastelt hat (zwei Seile vom Garagendach), hat angeblich auch geholfen.


----------



## WgD (16. Februar 2017)

@sp00n82 
Jep, genauso geht es mur auch. Hab aufm Trail auch schon nen Abstieg nach hinten hinbekommen. Habe das Rad an einer Senke in den Manual gezogen und durch den zusätzlichen Schwung war es ruck zuck weg und ich saß auf dem Boden.


----------



## corra (16. Februar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass manuals einfacher werden, je höher die Geschwindigkeit ist. Hier hast du gar keine. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das was bringt. Man gleicht ja beim Manual mit dem vor und zurückschieben des HR aus. Das geht hier ja nicht. Weiß garnicht, wie ich es beschreiben soll aber 330€? Da kauf ich mir lieber schöne neue Laufräder und fahr damit draußen.
> 
> Nach hinten Kippen beim Manual geht doch gar nicht. Wenn man merkt, dass man fällt, zieht man eben einfach die HR bremse und schon senkt sich das VR ab.




genau da ist der fehler , man gleicht nen Manuel nicht durch bremsen aus , sondern durch bewegung der hüfte über dem schwerpunkt der nabe , wenn du jetzt ein Brakless bmx hast übst du entweder durch 1000mal am tag auf die fresse fallen oder einen winter auf der platte
richtig ist das das Rad stabiler wird je schneller man ist ,das  problem fällt weg da du hier nicht zurseite kippen kannst , seitliches knicken ist auch eher selten das problem . 
Laufräder und räder hab ich genug und wenn meine Frau schon zulässt das es im Esszimmer steht kann es auch ruhig hübsch sein


----------



## WgD (16. Februar 2017)

@corra
Hat es bei dir denn viel gebracht?


----------



## corra (16. Februar 2017)

ich bin mittlerweile beruflich weniger aktiv aber ich kann immernoch so 2-300 meter manuel mit nem breakless bmx dadurch das du keine bremse hast kennst du genau den schwerpunkt des rades bzw schulst du die haltung und beweglichkeit der hüfte natürlich bedarf es dann noch übung um das zb in nen Bunnyhop einzubauen aber es geht wesentlich schneller , zb um aus nem manuel hop auf ne parkbank manuel rollover und manuel weiter habe ich damals 4 anläufe gebraucht vor der platte war es mir unmöglich im manuel irgendwo rauf zu hopsen 


bau dir mal was und achte drauf das du die gleiche achshöhe hast wie wenn das rad am boden steht und üb du wirst sehen es ist hölle anstrengend und nach 1-2 stunden kannst du das im schlaf


----------



## WgD (16. Februar 2017)

Fürs bauen schhwanke ich zwischen zwei Lösungen:
1. Nachbau des manualpads mit Achse. Da weiß ich momentan noch nicht, was ich für die Achse verwenden soll.
2. Konstruktuon, die das Hinterrad fixiert. Bsp. Holzkasten. So eine ähnliche Konstruktuon wurde auch in dem von mir eingangs erwähnten Video benutzt. 

Hat noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felger (16. Februar 2017)

das mit nem alten LR hört sich doch am einfachsten an  evtl auch nur ne alte Nabe


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> genau da ist der fehler , man gleicht nen Manuel nicht durch bremsen aus , sondern durch bewegung der hüfte über dem schwerpunkt der nabe , wenn du jetzt ein Brakless bmx hast übst du entweder durch 1000mal am tag auf die fresse fallen oder einen winter auf der platte
> richtig ist das das Rad stabiler wird je schneller man ist ,das  problem fällt weg da du hier nicht zurseite kippen kannst , seitliches knicken ist auch eher selten das problem .
> Laufräder und räder hab ich genug und wenn meine Frau schon zulässt das es im Esszimmer steht kann es auch ruhig hübsch sein


Mir ging es doch eben um das auf die Fresse fallen. Das ist mit einem gebremsten MTB nicht möglich. Mir ist schon klar, dass du den Manual nicht mit Bremsen ausgleichst, aber einen Sturz verhindern kannst.


----------



## corra (16. Februar 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Mir ging es doch eben um das auf die Fresse fallen. Das ist mit einem gebremsten MTB nicht möglich. Mir ist schon klar, dass du den Manual nicht mit Bremsen ausgleichst, aber einen Sturz verhindern kannst.



ne ist klar wenn der anker greift kommst nach vorne aber viele meinen sie manueln indem sie gasgeben und auf dem hinterrad einfach runterbremsen und das ist in meinen augen schummeln


----------



## Zask06 (16. Februar 2017)

Felger schrieb:


> bitte berichten


+1


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Februar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> das ist in meinen augen schummeln


Kommste auch nicht so weit mit.


----------



## DrMo (16. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht kann man mit der Platte das Gewichtgewicht üben. Kann nicht schaden.

Beim Manual rollen die Räder aber, d.h. man kann sich nur nach oben abdrücken, nicht nach hinten.
Bei der Maschine kann man sich auch nach hinten drücken, was mE viel leichter ist und ein anderer Bewegungsablauf.

Deswegen ist der Backhop viel viel einfacher als der Manual. (-> trashzen.com)

Kann man einen sehr ähnlichen Trainingseffekt erzielen, wenn man aus dem Trackstand bei gezogener HR-Bremse aufs HR geht und ohne Pedalkick balanciert?
http://www.trashzen.com/lifting-the-front-wheel.php

Macht wahrscheinlich nur mit einem Hardtail Sinn, nicht mit einem Fully


----------



## DrMo (23. Februar 2017)

Also diese Art von Balance geht auch ohne Maschine

http://www.trashzen.com/photo/2-5-lifting-the-front-wheel-up-1-c-ju.jpg


----------



## bastea82 (23. Februar 2017)

330€ für ne Holzplatte?


----------



## corra (24. Februar 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> 330€ für ne Holzplatte?




ja für eine 36mm siebdruck platte mit 3 custom geschweissten haltern für mein bmx , mein 2mtxtb , und mein ion 20 diese sind cnc gedreht , industriegelagert und glanzschwarz gepulvert  . ich weiss nicht was daran witzig ist ?


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2017)

corra schrieb:


> ja für eine 36mm siebdruck platte mit 3 custom geschweissten haltern für mein bmx , mein 2mtxtb , und mein ion 20 diese sind cnc gedreht , industriegelagert und glanzschwarz gepulvert  . ich weiss nicht was daran witzig ist ?


Der Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WgD (24. Februar 2017)

bastea82 schrieb:


> Der Preis


Das Teil ist recht edel. Ich hätte lieber eine einfache, günstige Variante. Aber für die Qualität ist der Preis wohl angemessen auch wenn ich es mir nie kaufen würde.


----------



## bastea82 (24. Februar 2017)

WgD schrieb:


> Das Teil ist recht edel. Ich hätte lieber eine einfache, günstige Variante. Aber für die Qualität ist der Preis wohl angemessen auch wenn ich es mir nie kaufen würde.


Ich sehe nur die Siebdruckplatte und ein bisschen Metallarbeit aber keineswegs angemessene Qualität für den Preis.
Aber gut, es soll ja auch Leute geben, die 400€ für ne zusammenklappbare Holzrampe ausgeben.


----------



## Tony- (24. Februar 2017)

Würde mir eine Schöne weiche Wiese mit leichtem Gefälle suchen (ist Billiger) und erst Mal das abspringen nach hinten üben beim überschreiten vom Sweetpoint. Wenn du dann irgendwann weißt, dass du immer sicher auf die Füße landest verschwindet auch die Blockade im Kopf.


----------



## DrMo (26. Februar 2017)

Vielleicht hat diese Übung einen ähnlichen Effekt wie die Holzplatte.


Ich kann immer noch keinen Manual, über aber fleißig weiter.


----------



## iManu (26. Februar 2017)

So ganz scheint ihr den Unterschied zwischen Manuel und Backhop nicht verstanden zu haben, oder?
Beim Manual ist das essentielle, dass die Beine (nahezu dauerhaft) gestreckt sind, dass ist beim Backhop nicht der Fall...

Das beste ist es, einfach zu lernen, das vordere Rad in die Luft zu bewegen, OHNE dabei am Lenker zu ziehen.
Man verlagert einfach den Körperschwerpunkt hinter die HR-Achse, mit einer fließenden Bewegung, streckt man die Beine und leitet den Manuel ein, damit man nicht nach hinten kippt, lässt man die Finger an der hinteren Bremse. 

Trotz "Übungsplatte" wird man nicht drum rum kommen, dass ganze während der Fahrt zu lernen, durch verschiedene Bodenbeschaffenheit und Gefälle ist das eine ganz andere Nummer, es während der Fahrt zu können, als im Stand.
Sucht euch einen Ort mit ein paar Markierungen am Boden (Parkplatzstreifen, Fugen, etc.), dadurch könnt ihr euren Fortschritt beobachten und euch Ziele setzten.
Im Idealfall ist die Fläche leicht abschüssig, dann braucht ihr euch nur noch auf das Halten des Manuals konzentrieren und nicht auf die Gewinnung von Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Toolkid (26. Februar 2017)

iManu schrieb:


> ...
> das vordere Rad in die Luft zu bewegen, OHNE dabei am Lenker zu ziehen...


Mit solchen Aussagen habe ich ein Problem. Wenn man nicht am Lenker zieht/sich fest hällt, fällt man nach hinten vom Rad. Ja, die Arme sind gestreckt, aber es wird trotzdem eine Kraft durch den Lenker eingeleitet.


----------



## iManu (26. Februar 2017)

Festhalten und Ziehen sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Klar hält man sich am Lenker fest, nur man zieht nicht am Lenker. Ziehen würde bedeuten, dass man die Arme beugt und den Rücken krümmt, genau dass ist das Problem der meisten Leute, welche Manuals üben.

Man rollt auf dem Rad, steht zentral, die Arme sind dabei gestreckt und der Rücken ist gerade, dadurch steht der Oberkörper unter Spannung und es ist ganz wichtig diese zu halten. Um jetzt in den Manual zu gelangen, beugt man die Knie, damit wandert der Oberkörper Richtung Oberrohr um dann impulsartig die Beine zu strecken um so auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren.

"Zieht" man am Lenker oder Beugt den Rücken, muss man um Balance zu halten viel stärker mit den Beinen agieren, dazu ist oft gar nicht genug Platz auf dem Rad, bzw. die Beine sind nicht lang genug um den Schwerpunkt weit genug nach hinten zu verlagern.

Man kann sich auch vorstellen, dass man den Lenker nach vorne schiebt, also genau das Gegenteil vom Ziehen.


----------



## DrMo (26. Februar 2017)

iManu schrieb:


> So ganz scheint ihr den Unterschied zwischen Manuel und Backhop nicht verstanden zu haben, oder?



Danke iManu, das ist genau mein Punkt. Die Randbedingungen bei fixiertem Hinterrad sind komplett andere, wenn man noch Correction Hops macht auch.



DrMo schrieb:


> Beim Manual rollen die Räder aber, d.h. man kann sich nur nach oben abdrücken, nicht nach hinten.
> Bei der Maschine kann man sich auch nach hinten drücken, was mE viel leichter ist und ein anderer Bewegungsablauf.
> 
> Deswegen ist der Backhop viel viel einfacher als der Manual.



Manchmal komme ich in den Sweet Spot, ich weiß bloß noch nicht was ich dann anders gemacht habe als wenns nicht klappt.
Also muss ich noch weiter "gegen die Wand rennen", irgendwann komm ich durch und das ist's als ob ich es schon immer konnte


----------



## R.C. (27. Februar 2017)

iManu schrieb:


> Beim Manual ist das essentielle, dass die Beine (nahezu dauerhaft) gestreckt sind, dass ist beim Backhop nicht der Fall...



Nein. Wie willst du denn balancieren, wenn du die Beine durchstreckst? Die Arme bleiben gestreckt, das Gleichgewicht haeltst du, indem du die Huefte nach hinten und vorne bewegst (so kommt auch erst ueberhaupt in den Manual - Hintern mit Schwung nach hinten und eher unten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (4. März 2017)

Boah
sone Maschine taugt bestimmt nix
aber
die brabbelt auch nicht die ganze Zeit
Bau dir ne Apparatur und du hast Ruh






but
Push the Bike


----------



## Duc800sie (4. August 2017)

Ist das nicht naheliegender als eine Holzplatte kaufen?


----------



## everywhere.local (7. August 2017)

Duc800sie schrieb:


> Ist das nicht naheliegender als eine Holzplatte kaufen?


was ist das? ne rolle?


----------



## D0wnhill (7. August 2017)

Jungs diese Mashine und den effort die zu bauen in allen Ehren aber really ?! 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie es um euch gestellt ist,aber ich bin ein erwachsener Mann der sowas wenn dann richtig lernt.Helm tragen...ok...aber das ist ja auch kein trick wo man sich direkt das Rückrat bricht wenn man hinfällt...

Von daher ganz ehrlich,hier machen das Kinder wenn ich so rumgucke beim Fahren.Da würde ich mich in Grund und Boden schämen mir so ne Box zu bauen / kaufen und das dann im Stand zu üben,laaawl 

Ich geh heute wieder üben und leg mich bestimmt das ein oder andere Mal hin...Von daher wird wohl für die meisten verkraftbar sein,ride save Jungs


----------



## fauXpa5 (16. August 2017)

Mir fällt da spontan Phil Kmetz ein (bei Youtube "Skills with Phil") der sich so ein Gerät aus Holz gebaut hat. Hab gerade nicht im Kopf in welchem Video er darüber redet, aber wenn du durch den live stream zappst findet du ganz viel dazu (bei YouTube das hinten dran packen /watch?v=vOAMlEtygXo). Sieht nicht teuer aus, was der da gebaut hat.


----------



## roundround (17. August 2017)

Das dürfte keine Rolle ewig mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (17. August 2017)

Nehmt doch einfach einen Stuhl!
Klingt komisch - funktioniert aber.
Den Stuhl mit der Rückseite auf den Boden legen, auf die Lehne treten (Fußstellung kann in Richtung Lieblingspedalstellung gehen), dann die vorderen Stuhlbeine fassen und mit gestreckten Armen zurücklehnen bis man auf der obersten Kante der Stuhllehne (ist jetzt das einzige Teil das den Boden berührt) kippelt.
Die Ausgleichsbewegung soll jetzt mit dem Knieschub vor- und zurück getätigt werden.
Man übt praktisch auf Bodenhöhe, ein Hintenrunterfallen gibt es nicht.


----------



## RockAddict (18. August 2017)

Harry. schrieb:


> Nehmt doch einfach einen Stuhl!
> Klingt komisch - funktioniert aber.
> Den Stuhl mit der Rückseite auf den Boden legen, auf die Lehne treten (Fußstellung kann in Richtung Lieblingspedalstellung gehen), dann die vorderen Stuhlbeine fassen und mit gestreckten Armen zurücklehnen bis man auf der obersten Kante der Stuhllehne (ist jetzt das einzige Teil das den Boden berührt) kippelt.
> Die Ausgleichsbewegung soll jetzt mit dem Knieschub vor- und zurück getätigt werden.
> Man übt praktisch auf Bodenhöhe, ein Hintenrunterfallen gibt es nicht.


Und wie erkläre ich meiner Frau dass ich durch diese Aktion einen Stuhl halbiert habe?


----------



## jojo2 (18. August 2017)

Ist ja krass,
die schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden


----------



## Lisma (19. August 2017)

jojo2 schrieb:


> Ist ja krass,
> die schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden


Und wenn man seitlich wegkippt ist das Hinterrad am Arsch.


Harry. schrieb:


> Man übt praktisch auf Bodenhöhe, ein Hintenrunterfallen gibt es nicht.


Damit killt man doch jeden Stuhl oder nicht?


Duc800sie schrieb:


> Ist das nicht naheliegender als eine Holzplatte kaufen?


Kommt drauf an was man erreichen will. Dürfte aufs Gleiche hinauslaufen wie die anderen beiden Methoden.


----------



## sparkfan (19. August 2017)

Lisma schrieb:


> Und wenn man seitlich wegkippt ist das Hinterrad am Arsch.


Und ich wollte gerade fragen, ob die China Carbon Felgen auch dazu geeignet wären 

Die Geschichte mit dem Stuhl habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Irgendwie fehlt mir die Vorstellungskraft dafür. Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, dass es mit handelsüblichen Stühlen am Schluss deutlich teurer kommt als mir einer Manual Übungsmaschine


----------



## shiba (19. August 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Würde mir eine Schöne weiche Wiese mit leichtem Gefälle suchen...


Völlig uncool und absolut nicht zeitgemäß. Gibt es ein Problem, kauft man ein Gerät. Hat man z.B. keine Power in den Beinen, kauft man ein E-Bike. Etwas aus eigener Kraft schaffen ist so 2010 

Für Wheelie und Manual würde ich ganz einfach das kaufen:


----------



## Tony- (19. August 2017)

Besser das:





Wheelie, Manual, Stoppi, In die Kurven legen, geht alles!


----------



## shiba (19. August 2017)

Ich weiß nicht, ob du dir das Video komplett angesehen hast, aber das Audi E-Bike kann wirklich auf Knopfdruck Wheelies machen! Das Ding hat Beschleunigungssensoren, die den Motor steuern. Jetzt muß es nur noch selbständig lenken und bremsen und man muß gar nix mehr machen


----------



## Harry. (31. August 2017)

Noch ein Tip wenn man sich eine Manual-Maschine gebaut hat - oder einfach eine Vorrichtung in welcher das Hinterrad eingespannt ist: 
Vorderrad gleich auf einen Stuhl ablegen und das ganze an eine Wand gestellt. Damit kann man sich kurz anlehnen wenn man überzogen hat.
Ohne viel Kraftaufwand ist man gleich in dem Balance-Bereich, knallt nicht vorne runter und muss auch nicht abspringen.
Man kann also 5 mal so lange/so oft in dem Sweep-Point (oder doch Sweet-Point) sein als wenn man mit Vorderrad am Boden und keinen Schutz nach hinten hat.


----------



## sparkfan (31. August 2017)

Hast der Fahrer überhaupt Platz (im Manual) zwischen Bike und Wand? Aus dieser Perspektive sieht es irgendwie ziemlich eng aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (2. September 2017)

passt schon!
Das Rad war schon fast auf dem Sperrmüll. Kette ist auch schon gerissen (bei anderen Übungen). D.h. wenn die Felge hinten die Grätsche macht ist auch nicht schlimm.
Schaffe schon 20 Sekunden im Balancebereich. Mal sehen wie sich das auf der Straße beim "echten" Biken auswirkt.


----------



## Kraksler (5. Februar 2018)

Harry. schrieb:


> passt schon!
> Das Rad war schon fast auf dem Sperrmüll. Kette ist auch schon gerissen (bei anderen Übungen). D.h. wenn die Felge hinten die Grätsche macht ist auch nicht schlimm.
> Schaffe schon 20 Sekunden im Balancebereich. Mal sehen wie sich das auf der Straße beim "echten" Biken auswirkt.


Und wie siehts aus mit dem Manusl auf der Strasse?
Hattest jetzt ja Monate Zeit zum üben. 
Ist es nützlich zum lernen (Maschine und dann Strasse)?


----------



## Kuwahades (6. Februar 2018)

das würde mich auch brennend interessieren, denke mal zum ausbilden der Muskulatur die man benötigt ist so eine Maschine nicht verkehrt ?


----------



## Felger (6. Februar 2018)

bringt es was für das Gefühl für den "sweetspot"?


----------



## Danimal (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mich neulich beim Manual auf den Rücken gelegt (seeeehr schmerzhaft) und kann die Befürchtungen einiger hier durchaus nachvollziehen. Obwohl ich den Manual schon einigermaßen beherrscht habe, habe ich mich beim Wechsel auf ein anderes Rad verzockt und mich hingelegt (kürzere Kettenstreben, kam schneller hoch, als erwartet). Jetzt habe ich auch Muffen, nach einem Monat Verletzungspause wieder damit anzufangen. Trotzdem werde ich das lieber wieder draußen probieren, als an einer Maschine. Denn:

Die Notbremse geht nur in Fleisch und Blut über, wenn sie auch was bringt (geht auf der Maschine nicht)
Die Apparatur nimmt Platz weg und ist sicher nicht toll für das Hinterrad
Balancieren, Beinarbeit - wie soll das gehen?
Gefühl für Geschwindigkeit fehlt
Außerdem: WIE SIEHT DAS DENN AUS?!?
Um mich jetzt wieder an das Thema heranzutasten, werde ich ein paar Sicherheitsmaßnahmen ergreifen und mir eine Protektorenhose, einen Rückenprotektor und Ellbogenprotektoren anlegen. Das klingt nach Overkill, aber seit neulich weiß ich es besser. Dann suche ich mir einen Sportplatz oder eine trockene Wiese oder irgendeine andere ebene Fläche, die weicher als Asphalt ist. Ein Problem bei meinem Sturz war (neben dem Überraschungseffekt), dass ich für die Notbremse einfach zu langsam war. Daher: kein Manual mehr unter 12km/h.
Wie sich der Sweetspot anfühlt kann man auch ganz gut mit dem Wheelie üben und dann gegebenenfalls mal ins Stehen und Rollen übergehen.

Cheers,
D


----------



## jodama (9. Februar 2018)

Servus,
ich habe die Wintertage genutzt um mir auch eine "DIY Manual Machine" zu bauen. 
Für meine Lösung braucht man nicht viel Werkzeug/Material und es ist deutlich günstiger als andere Manual Maschinen.
Also die Kreissäge angeschmissen und ein paar Bretter zugeschnitten. Mit dem Resultat bin ich ganz zufrieden und es macht echt spaß auf dem Teil den Manual zu üben während es draußen schneit 

Es passen sowohl 26" als auch 27,5". Für 29" müsste man nur ein Maß ändern.
Die seitliche Stabilität ist grad groß genug dass man den Track Stand (im Stehen balancieren) auch super üben kann.
Die Unterseite bekommt noch eine Gummierung, damit der Boden nicht verkratzt und das Teil einfach am selben Ort bleibt und nicht stück für stück nach hinten rutscht. Wenn die Konstruktion nicht zum üben genutzt wird, gibt sie außerdem einen schönen Bikeständer ab.

Grüße aus dem Süden: Jodama


----------



## Danimal (14. Februar 2018)

Hat denn irgendwer schon mal den Manual auf so einer Maschine erlernt, oder kennt jemanden, der es damit gelernt hat? Ich finde zwar X Bauanleitungen im Netz, aber bei den Erfolgsgeschichten sieht es dünn aus...


----------



## jodama (18. Februar 2018)

Da schon einige gefragt haben: Hier ist jetzt noch eine Zeichnung zum selberbauen.
Viel spaß beim sägen, bohren, schrauben und natürlich Manual üben!


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. Februar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht aber ich glaube nicht, dass die Manual Maschine wirklich was bringt. Das rollende Rad unter einem macht doch auch noch einen Unterschied und ich finde auch, dass ich bessere Wheelies mache, je schneller ich fahre. Erklären kann ich das nicht aber bei der Maschine ist man ja bei 0 km/h.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Belchenradler (26. März 2018)

Habe mir letzte Woche auch eine Manualmachine gebaut. Ging eigentlich recht schnell (ca. 1,5 h Arbeit) und hat mich nichts gekostet, weil das Material und Werkzeug ohnehin vorhanden war. 

Mein erster Eindruck: Manual üben macht Spaß damit. Man fühlt sich sicher, traut sich leichter in den Grenzbereich und lernt dort entsprechend zu reagieren, um das Vorderrad eine Zeit oben zu halten, oder auch um den sicheren Abstieg nach hinten zu üben. Ein deutlicher Unterschied zum richtigen Manual (ohne Machine) ist, dass man weniger Anfangs-Impuls braucht. Man kommt also deutlich leichter in den Manual damit, als ohne Machine. Links  / Rechts-Balance scheint ebenfalls einfacher - ganz ohne geht es aber auch mit der Machine nicht.

Die oft gestellte Frage, ob die Machine tatsächlich viel bringt für's Erlernen des Manual in freier Wildbahn, kann ich ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen.


----------



## Apnea (26. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> .....ich finde auch, dass ich bessere Wheelies mache, je schneller ich fahre. Erklären kann ich das nicht aber bei der Maschine ist man ja bei 0 km/h.



Kreiselkräfte? Je schneller Du fährst, umso stabiler ist das Rad.


----------



## luftschaukel (26. März 2018)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Habe mir letzte Woche auch eine Manualmachine gebaut. Ging eigentlich recht schnell (ca. 1,5 h Arbeit) und hat mich nichts gekostet, weil das Material und Werkzeug ohnehin vorhanden war.
> 
> Mein erster Eindruck: Manual üben macht Spaß damit. Man fühlt sich sicher, traut sich leichter in den Grenzbereich und lernt dort entsprechend zu reagieren, um das Vorderrad eine Zeit oben zu halten, oder auch um den sicheren Abstieg nach hinten zu üben. Ein deutlicher Unterschied zum richtigen Manual (ohne Machine) ist, dass man weniger Anfangs-Impuls braucht. Man kommt also deutlich leichter in den Manual damit, als ohne Machine. Links  / Rechts-Balance scheint ebenfalls einfacher - ganz ohne geht es aber auch mit der Machine nicht.
> 
> Die oft gestellte Frage, ob die Machine tatsächlich viel bringt für's Erlernen des Manual in freier Wildbahn, kann ich ich noch nicht wirklich beurteilen.



Hier wird es anschaulich gezeigt, Maschine vs. Real Life.


----------



## DMLRUS (4. April 2018)

Hier ist meine Folter Maschine. Altes Latten Rost und 2 Bücherregale haben jetzt neues Leben.  Bauzeit ca. 1,5 Stunden ,

Dauertest folgt...


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2018)

Ich üb das lieber gleicht auf der Straße. Jedes mal, wenn ich von einer Tour aus dem Wald zurückkomme oder in den Wald fahre, wird die Straße zur Manual-Übungs-Maschine.


----------



## silberwald (12. Mai 2018)

Ich hab mir auch mal so was gebaut. Es mag eine Hilfe sein sich dahin zu überwinden den Kipp-Punkt zu finden und sich daran zu gewöhnen wie weit man hinter muss.

Allerdings ist das seitliche Flexen des Hinterrads bei den Seitwärtsbewegungen vor der eigentlichen Ausführung hoch/hinten doch fragwürdig.

Zudem hat sich bei mir gleich am Anfang ein Fehler eingestellt (deswegen lass ich das mit der Maschine und übe real), den man auch in manchen Youtube Videos (zu der Manual Maschine) sehen kann. Viele halten das Rad in der Manual Position mit gezogener HR Bremse. Klar, weil dann das Rad nicht nach vorne runter kann. Aber genau das sollte man sich nicht angewöhnen.

Auch funktioniert mM nach die Absenkbewegung mittels HR Bremse nicht, weil die "fahrend bewegte Masse" fehlt um das VR abkippen zu lassen.

Im Endeffekt für "Try and Error" knapp 30 € für Brennholz investiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. Mai 2018)

Danimal schrieb:


> Ich habe mich neulich beim Manual auf den Rücken gelegt (seeeehr schmerzhaft) und kann die Befürchtungen einiger hier durchaus nachvollziehen.


Darum habe ich zuerst das Abspringen nach hinten geübt. Beim ersten Mal ohne Ellbogenprotektoren. Seither nicht mehr .


----------



## Belchenradler (12. Mai 2018)

Habe meine Manual-Machine jetzt knapp 2 Monate und sie bislang weniger genutzt als gedacht. Es gab dabei positive und negative Erfahrungen.
Positiv: Zwar eher ein Nebeneffekt, aber ich habe dadurch endlich den Bunny Hop gelernt! Vorderrad und Hinterrad getrennt anheben konnte ich davor schon einigermassen, aber wie ich die zwei Bewegungen zusammenführen soll, war mir nie richtig klar. Ich hing immer viel zu lange zuweit hinten! Mit Hilfe der Manualmachine habe ich recht schnell gelernt mich frühzeitig wieder aufzurichten und mich nach oben vorne zu strecken und den Lenker Richtung Hüfte zu bringen. Der Rest war dann ohne Manualmachine relativ einfach.
Negativ: 2x habe ich beim in den Manual ziehen das Gleichgewicht seitlich verloren und habe erlebt, was dann für Hebelkräfte auf das eingeklemmte Hinterrad wirken! Einmal hat es mir dabei regelrecht die Schrauben aus dem Holz gezogen ... Da bekommt man dann echt Angst um sein Laufrad / Nabe, etc.. Aus diesem Grund habe ich das Ding dann eher weniger genutzt - bevor noch was kaputt geht.


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das Ding funktionieren würde, dann wäre das schon eher aufgekommen. Einfach auf dem Weg zum oder vom Trail Manuals üben. Das kommt dann irgendwann. Nach hinten fallen geht nicht, wenn man einen Finger an der HR Bremse hat.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. Oktober 2018)

Lustig wie eifrig alle an dieser Maschine bauen, ohne dass bislang nur einer von einem nennenswerten Erfolg berichten konnte. Was ich mich frage: am Sweep-Point zu balancieren ist ja eigentlich das einfache am Manual. Muss man bei dieser Maschine jedoch auch die seitliche Balance selbst halten? Wenn nämlich nicht, kann ich mir wirklich nicht vorstellen, dass sich so ein Ding viel bringt.


----------



## Belchenradler (20. Oktober 2018)

Man muss die seitliche Balance schon auch selbst noch halten. Wie stark hängt aber von der gewählten Konstruktion ab (Breite des Brettes, Querbrett - ja, oder nein?).


----------



## scratch_a (20. Oktober 2018)

Wird aber gerade die seitliche Balance nicht umso schwieriger, je langsamer man rollt?
Falls ja, dann stellt sich mir eine weitere Frage: Werden die "Maschinen" von allen so konstruiert, dass die seitliche Balance entsprechend weniger gehalten werden muss oder geben die anderen dann sehr schnell auf, weil es zu schwer ist, so zu üben?


----------



## Deleted 481430 (15. Dezember 2019)

Wie sind nun die Erfahrungen mit so einer Maschine? Bringts was, oder kann man sich das basteln sparen? 

Mfg Michael


----------



## Xyz79 (16. Dezember 2019)

Man kann darauf lernen den Impuls sauber zu setzen und die Balance auf dem Hinterrad zu halten bzw den Kippunkt kennenzulernen. Wenn du es auf der Maschine kannst, kannst du es aber noch nicht draußen. Aber es lernt sich dann schneller bzw. die ersten Erfolge stellen sich dann schneller ein. Mir hat die Maschine einiges gebracht.
Man kann es aber nicht 1 zu 1 übertragen. Der Impuls muss zb draußen deutlich stärker ausgeführt werden als auf der Maschine.


----------



## Belchenradler (16. Dezember 2019)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Man kann darauf lernen den Impuls sauber zu setzen und die Balance auf dem Hinterrad zu halten bzw den Kippunkt kennenzulernen. Wenn du es auf der Maschine kannst, kannst du es aber noch nicht draußen. Aber es lernt sich dann schneller bzw. die ersten Erfolge stellen sich dann schneller ein. Mir hat die Maschine einiges gebracht.
> Man kann es aber nicht 1 zu 1 übertragen. Der Impuls muss zb draußen deutlich stärker ausgeführt werden als auf der Maschine.


100% Zustimmung, so ist auch meine Erfahrung damit.
P.S. Wer eine Manual-Maschine einfach mal kostenlos für 1-2 Wochen ausprobieren will, kann sich gerne an mich wenden und meine ausleihen. Sie steht in Bad Krozingen und passt für 27,5.

Gruß Belchenradler


----------



## Deleted 481430 (16. Dezember 2019)

Ok, danke. Dann werde ich auch mal basteln...... 

Mfg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (17. Dezember 2019)

Ich möchte hier mal meine Erfahrungen weitergeben: 

Also ich finde so eine Übungseinrichtung für den Manual sehr wertvoll! (Habe jetzt schon mal 100m Manual geschafft - zwar nur schnell und bergab, aber immerhin)




Es geht vor allem darum den Knieschub zu automatisieren. Also diese Bewegung welche das Gleichgewicht im Sweet-Point hält.
Die Arme bleiben ja immer gestreckt! Das Gleichgewicht wird durch Kniebewegung vor- und zurück gehalten. Und genau diese Bewegung kann hiermit trainiert werden und das ist NICHT das einfachste am Manual sondern das Entscheidende! 
Die seitliche Bewegung kann nicht trainiert werden. Mein Hinterrad ist fest eingespannt. Einigermaßen gerade sollte man sein Vorderrad schon hochziehen, damit die Felge nicht gleich die Grätsche macht. Umso höher die Geschwindigkeit dann mit dem echten Rad gefahren wird , desto weniger ist die seitliche Balance ein Problem.
Aber BITTE vorher den Bremsfinger (z.B. durch Wheelies) automatisieren! Sonst großes AUA!


----------



## Deleted 481430 (17. Dezember 2019)

Haben heute auch eine gebastelt. 
Schon ganz schön schwer den sweet point zu halten... Denke es ist definitiv kein Fehler das mit der Maschine zu üben! 

Mfg Michael


----------



## Xyz79 (18. Dezember 2019)

Michaelh82 schrieb:


> Haben heute auch eine gebastelt.
> Schon ganz schön schwer den sweet point zu halten... Denke es ist definitiv kein Fehler das mit der Maschine zu üben!
> 
> Mfg Michael


Immer weiter üben. Der manual ist nicht mal eben erlernt. Ich wurschtel jetzt 12 Monate dran rum. Und er ist immer noch nicht so wie ich ihn haben will bzw. nicht so konstant reproduzierbar.


----------



## zymnokxx (18. Dezember 2019)

Kennt/hat jemand diese?








						Balance
					

Our gorgeous, simple yet functional Mountain Bike Manual Training Machine for personal home usage or coaching schools




					mtbhopper.com
				




Teuer, aber seitliches flexen möglich....
Wäre über Infos dankbar


----------



## Xyz79 (18. Dezember 2019)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Kennt/hat jemand diese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mich würde es stören das man für den Anfang keinen Spanngurt befestigen kann. Ohne den hätte ich mich zu Anfang ständig aufs Kreuz gelegt. Nach ein paar Wochen hab ich dann auch ohne geübt.


----------



## fexbru (18. Dezember 2019)

laut Website kannst die Hinterbremse ziehen, um nicht nach hinten abzusteigne, würde es also nochmal realitätsnäher machen


----------



## Xyz79 (18. Dezember 2019)

fexbru schrieb:


> laut Website kannst die Hinterbremse ziehen, um nicht nach hinten abzusteigne, würde es also nochmal realitätsnäher machen


Schon klar. Ist trotzdem für den Anfang beruhigend zu wissen das einen ein Gurt hält. Ich sehe echt keinen Vorteil in dem Ding. Jede andere Konstruktion erfüllt den selben Zweck. Besser wird man es darauf auch noch lernen.


----------



## Deleted 481430 (18. Dezember 2019)

Ja der Spanngurt ist echt vom Vorteil ???

Mfg Michael


----------



## Harry. (18. Dezember 2019)

Vor eine Wand stellen und anlehnen wenn man zu hoch ist.
Funktioniert bei meine Konstruktion einwandfrei und sollte auch bei anderen Konstruktionen möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry. (18. Dezember 2019)

Michaelh82 schrieb:


> Haben heute auch eine gebastelt.
> Schon ganz schön schwer den sweet point zu halten... Denke es ist definitiv kein Fehler das mit der Maschine zu üben!
> 
> Mfg Michael


Ich habe in meiner Konstruktion ein altes Fahrrad mit Felgenbremse. Diese kann ich mit der Rändelschraube ETWAS anziehen, sodass im Sweet-Point ein kleiner Widerstand da ist und sich Erfolge schneller einstellen.


----------



## Deleted 481430 (18. Dezember 2019)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ich habe in meiner Konstruktion ein altes Fahrrad mit Felgenbremse. Diese kann ich mit der Rändelschraube ETWAS anziehen, sodass im Sweet-Point ein kleiner Widerstand da ist und sich Erfolge schneller einstellen.



Im sweet point? Ist der Widerstand dann nicht immer höher? 
Hab auch ein altes Fahrrad mit Felgenbremse in der Maschine. 

Mfg Michael


----------



## mad raven (18. Dezember 2019)

Michaelh82 schrieb:


> Im sweet point? Ist der Widerstand dann nicht immer höher?


Nur wenn die Felge gut ist. Etwas verbiegen und es klemmt.


----------



## Danimal (20. Dezember 2019)

zymnokxx schrieb:


> Kennt/hat jemand diese?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die seitliche Bewegungsfreiheit finde ich super, das hat mich von den anderen Konstruktionen bisher abgehalten. Auch der geringe Platzbedarf ist definitiv ein Pluspunkt. Gibt's da auch eine Bezugsquelle in EU oder D?


----------



## Deleted 481430 (20. Dezember 2019)

Habe unter das Vorderrad nun einen kleinen Hocker und den Spanngurt so eingestellt das ich jetzt immer in der Nähe vom Sweet-Point bin. Im Prinzip so wie es Harry. auch gemacht hat. Jetzt kann man sich deutlich besser auf das essenzielle konzentrieren und auch erstmal die Muskulatur aufbauen. Da fehlts auch?.... 

Mfg Michael


----------



## ron101 (21. Dezember 2019)

Muskulatur für einen Manual aufbauen ? Geht raus Biken ;-)
Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mauntnbaiker (26. Januar 2020)

Der milde und fast völlig schneefreie Winter bisher war ja ideal zum Manual üben... ich hatte noch im Herbst befürchtet, dass ich im Winter vieles von dem verlerne was ich mir im letzten Jahr mit viel Schweiß und Zeit erarbeitet hatte. 
Man überschätzt die Distanzen zwar leicht, aber ich denke es werden um die 30 bis 35m sein, die ich inzwischen im Flachen manualieren kann, d.h. einigermassen zuverlässig hinkriege. Bin gespannt wie weit es geht, wen ich zu meinem Lieblingsübungshang komme - der ist etwas entfernt, sodass ich da erst bei frühlingshafteren Temperaturen hinfahre. 
Hat einer von Euch Manualmaschinenbesitzern mal getestet, inwieweit sich das (mglw. in den letzten Wochen im Keller) Erlernte in freier Natur umsetzen lässt?


----------



## phaenomenon (28. Januar 2020)

Ich habe keine solch Manual Übungsmaschine und kann daher keine eigene Erfahrung posten. Aber ich würde diese trockene Fahrtechnik der Praxis nicht favorisieren. Die Gründe hierzu wurden schon genannt: in der Realität draußen in der Natur sieht das alles ganz anders aus. Unabhängig davon, dass man bei der Übungsmaschine keine Geschwindigkeit hat, man sollte es gleich "richtig" lernen und wie es sich in "echt" anfühlt. Verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten, unterschiedliche Bodenbeschaffenheiten, Seitenwind, Tagesformen, usw... das sind so viele Variablen, die man mit der Manualmaschine ignoriert hätte.

Ich selbst bin noch am Manual lernen und mache die verschiedensten Erfahrungen. Ich habe glaube jedes erdenkliche YouTube-Video diesbezüglich mehrfach angeschaut und mir diverse Meinungen und Empfindungen der Darsteller angehört. Habe diverses nachprobiert, manches war auch auf mich reflektierbar, manches nicht. Ich finde die eigene Erfahrung und Interpretation von Gehirn-Muskel-Interaktion ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Was mich betrifft: ich übe öfters an der Perfektion eines Wheelies weil ich merke, dass ich mich dadurch besser an das "Balance-Gefühl" um den sweet spot herum antasten kann. Der Wheelie verleiht mir mehr Kontrolle und Sicherheit.

Die berechtigte und anfängliche Skepsis bzw. Angst "nach hinten wegzukippen" habe ich sehr schnell durch zwei Übungen eliminieren können:

(*A*) bewußtes überziehen und nach hinten abspringen. Achtung Sattelhöhe*!* bei ausgefahrener Sattelstütze sollte man das nicht tun weil es schmerzhafte Rückmeldung von den Kronjuwelen geben kann. Aber einen Wheelie oder Manual sollte man auch niemals mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze machen. Den Manual immer mit vollständig heruntergelassener Sattelstütze. Beim Wheelie ist meine Sattelstütze irgendwo mittig, das müsst ihr selbst rausfinden was euch liegt. Die Sattelhöhe spielte bei mir eine unbeschreiblich große Rolle für den Erfolg.

(*B*) Wheelie Ansatz mit diversen Stärken und bewußt immer auf die Hinterradbremse fokussiert, um das Vorderrad wieder zum Boden zu bringen. Dabei habe ich verschiedene Bremsstärken ausprobiert, Bremsschleifpunkt erkundet, verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten und auch verschiedene Ziehmethoden beim Wheelie.

Beim Wheelie hat mir neben der richtigen Gangwahl geholfen: den Fokus auf gestreckte Arme zu legen, nicht aufs Vorderrad zu starren sondern Blick voraus nach vorne und auch auf das "sweet spot Schwebegefühl" zu legen. Ich finde dass mir der Wheelie sehr geholfen hat, besser an den Manual ranzukommen. Ich beherrsche ihn noch nicht wie ich wünsche und übe ständig weiterhin.

Was ich (noch) nicht verstehe und mich oft zum Denken anregt ist noch folgende Geschichte. Ich war früher Motorradfahrer und wollte damals unbedingt den Wheelie auf meiner Strassenmaschine lernen. Meine Maschine hatte zwar 100PS, wog aber noch ca. 220kg sofern ich mich recht erinnere. Den ersten Gang einlegen und mit richtig dosiertem Gas war es unmöglich das Vorderrad vom Boden zu bringen, vermutlich wegen des Gewichts und des Schwerpunktes. Man musste also mit der Kupplung arbeiten und "fatzen" lassen. Ich musste also ähnlich wie beim MTB die "Antrittgeschwindigkeit" richtig dosieren. Ich übte damals jeden Tag. Hatte höllische Angst, denn wenn ich die Maschine einmal zu sehr hochziehe und auf den Rücken lande bedeutete das zwangsweise einen großen Schaden und sicherlich auch mit Schmerz verbunden. Komischerweise bin ich recht schnell ans Ziel gelangt und ich hatte den Wheelie so was von perfekt beherrscht, dass ich ihn in allen Lagen hatte ausführen können, so lang ich wollte, so oft ich wollte. Ich konnte während dem Wheelie'n Gänge schalten oder auch sogar das Hinterrad bewußt "durchdrehen". War tolles Gefühl, ich liebte diesen Zustand auf dem Hinterradfahren und es gab keinen Tag an dem ich keinen Wheelie machte. Warum ich das sage ist nicht, um anzugeben sondern: ich tu mich auf dem MTB schwerer als mit dem Motorrad. Die einzige Begründung hierfür die mir einfällt wäre, dass man auf dem Motorrad zwangsweise etwas höhere Geschwindigkeit hat und dadurch automatisch mehr Eigenstabilität entwickelt. Seitliches Ausbrechen mit dem Motorrad hatte ich so gut wie nie, höchstens bei sehr geringen Wheelie-Manövern.

Ich bin mir sicher, Übung mach den Meister. Man muss nur regelmäßig trainieren und nicht aufgeben. Es muss einmal "KLICK" machen, damit sich das Hirn dieses Gefühl abspeichert und dann hat man es glaube ich geschafft. Viel Erfolg und Mut an Alle noch Lernenden.

Grüße
phaeno


----------



## mb88 (26. März 2020)

Keine Sorge ums hinterrad? Mir tut das im Herzen weh...


----------



## Harry. (30. März 2020)

Michaelh82 schrieb:


> Im sweet point? Ist der Widerstand dann nicht immer höher?
> Hab auch ein altes Fahrrad mit Felgenbremse in der Maschine.
> 
> Mfg Michael


Natürlich hast Du auch beim hochziehen den Widerstand der Felgenbremse! Das merkst Du aber gar nicht bzw. kaum.
Im Sweet Point hilft aber dieser geringe Widerstand weil er alles stabilisiert bzw. etwas dämpft.
Die Stärke lässt sich mit der Rändelschraube am Bremsgriff einstellen wenn das Bremsseil kurz genug ist.


----------



## MisterWu (2. April 2020)

Hat einer von Euch Manualmaschinenbesitzern mal getestet, inwieweit sich das (mglw. in den letzten Wochen im Keller) Erlernte in freier Natur umsetzen lässt?

Ich habe mir so ein Ding für den Keller gebaut, bin aber noch unsicher bezüglich des Nutzens.
Gut funktioniert: 

L förmigen Bewegungsablauf zum heben des VR lernen.
Absichern mit der HR Bremse lernen.
ggf nach hinten absteigen wenn man es überzieht.
Richtige Höhe einschätzen, bzw. merken für den Ernstfall.
Beine strecken und beugen zur Höhenbalance. Man kann ja stundenlang oben bleiben.
Weniger gut: 

In der Natur ist das HR nicht in Fahrtrichtung fest eingespannt. Das leichte Bike wird draußen ggü. dem schweren Körper nach vorne geschoben. Auf der Maschine ist das umgekehrt.
Mit festgespanntem HR und blockierter Bremse steht das Bike auch bei +/- 20° noch aufrecht.
seitliche Balance lernt man gar nicht.
Fazit: Gut um ein Gefühl für Schwung und Höhe zu kriegen. Ansonsten ein guter Montageständer für Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Xyz79 (2. April 2020)

In freier Natur fängt man wieder von vorne an. Impuls muß stärker gesetzt werden etc.
Man lernt es aber deutlich schneller als ohne Trockenübungen. Und man kann den Bremsteflex schön auf der Maschine lernen.


----------



## Harry. (3. April 2020)

Den Knieschub bzw. Hüfte vor und zurück zu automatisieren, dies geht schon. Und diesen Automatismus brauchst du dann im "Freien".


----------



## Nightfly.666 (6. Dezember 2020)

Habe mir heute auch spontan eine Manualmachine gebaut.


----------



## MisterWu (7. Dezember 2020)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute auch spontan eine Manualmachine gebaut.


Schaut auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus. Das Hinterrad ist auch oben eingespannt, was das Bike erheblich stabilisiert. Noch ein Tip: Den vorderen Teil kannst Du abschneiden. Wenn das Vorderrad runter kracht, wird es garantiert nicht zwischen die zwei Längsholme reintreffen. Ich habe den Querträger unter dem Tretlager. Funktioniert auch ausreichend gut. Und: Sattel runter beim Üben. Du musst tief Schwung holen!


----------



## ylfcm (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich sehe so ein Ding eher als Auswuchs einer Bastellaune. Hab das einmal ausprobiert und empfand das irgendwie als total nutzlos. Jedes mal Kette runter, Rad reingespannt und dann vorsichtig, damit man nicht zu sehr "auf Seite" geht. Schlussendlich hat man dann etwas (nur so halb realistisch) simuliert, was man auch direkt vor der Haustür in echt machen könnte.

Also ja. Wenn man Bock hat sowas zu bauen ist ja okay. Und es gibt bestimmt auch jemanden, bei dem das hilft. Da hätte "richtiges" Üben aber mit Sicherheit mehr geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jefe (7. Dezember 2020)

@Nightfly.666 : sehr schön der skeptische Blick deiner Katze :-D


----------



## --- (7. Dezember 2020)

Selbst die Katze weiß das eine solche Vorrichtung schlecht fürs Laufrad und den Rahmen ist.


----------



## Harry. (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ein altes Rad - ohne Kette - vorm Sperrmüll gerettet (ich würde mein echtes MTB nicht einspannen wollen!).
Das einzig wertvolle an meiner Konstruktion sind die beiden Schraubzwingen. Könnte ich ggf. mal durch lange Holzschrauben ersetzen.
Und es funktioniert! Relativ kraftschonend kann man diesen Knie-/Hüftschub zum Gewichtsausgleich üben!
Mit dieser Vorrichtung lässt sich *ausschließlich* der Knieschub trainieren! Seitliche Balance und Bremsfinger vor dem echten Manual durch Wheelies automatisieren!


----------



## Xyz79 (7. Dezember 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Ich sehe so ein Ding eher als Auswuchs einer Bastellaune. Hab das einmal ausprobiert und empfand das irgendwie als total nutzlos. Jedes mal Kette runter, Rad reingespannt und dann vorsichtig, damit man nicht zu sehr "auf Seite" geht. Schlussendlich hat man dann etwas (nur so halb realistisch) simuliert, was man auch direkt vor der Haustür in echt machen könnte.
> 
> Also ja. Wenn man Bock hat sowas zu bauen ist ja okay. Und es gibt bestimmt auch jemanden, bei dem das hilft. Da hätte "richtiges" Üben aber mit Sicherheit mehr geholfen


Mit hat es damals geholfen den Bewegungsablauf und den bremsreflex zu verinnerlich. Genauso die Hüftbewegung zu üben. Auch wenn man draußen dann noch mal anfangen muss. Aber als Grundlage nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (7. Dezember 2020)

MisterWu schrieb:


> Schaut auf den ersten Blick ganz gut aus. Das Hinterrad ist auch oben eingespannt, was das Bike erheblich stabilisiert. Noch ein Tip: Den vorderen Teil kannst Du abschneiden. Wenn das Vorderrad runter kracht, wird es garantiert nicht zwischen die zwei Längsholme reintreffen. Ich habe den Querträger unter dem Tretlager. Funktioniert auch ausreichend gut. Und: Sattel runter beim Üben. Du musst tief Schwung holen!


Danke Dir! Der Sattel war nur oben, damit fürs Foto bequem sitzen kann .


----------



## ylfcm (8. Dezember 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Mit hat es damals geholfen den Bewegungsablauf und den bremsreflex zu verinnerlich. Genauso die Hüftbewegung zu üben. Auch wenn man draußen dann noch mal anfangen muss. Aber als Grundlage nicht verkehrt.


Ich wollte das jetzt keinesfalls verteufeln. Wir hatten auch einen Abend Spaß beim Bauen und Ausprobieren, aber das Resultat war dann doch ziemlich ernüchternd. Nach viel Hype bei youtube&co hatte ich gedacht, dass ich meinem Freund das Manuallernen damit beschleunigen/erleichtern kann, aber aus meiner Sicht (die sicherlich nicht repräsentativ ist, da ich das schon viele viele Jahre vorher konnte) bringt das abgesehen vom Bauspaß&Bier sehr wenig. Ein Abend in der Tiefgarage (&Bier) hätte da mehr Fortschritte gebracht.

Unterm Strich bleibt der Manual ein "Beißer"-Trick, bei dem nur die allerwenigstens innerhalb von Tagen/Wochen richtig fühlbar was lernen. Bei mir waren es eher Jahre, bis ich das erste mal überzeugt war den Trick "zu können". Das Frustrierenste/Schwierigste am Anfang ist das Hochziehen/Manualimpuls. Damit steht und fällt eigentlich alles. Die Knie-/Hüftbewegung zu lernen war da eher ein Nebenprodukt der unzähligen(!) Hochzieh-Versuche. Nächster Knackpunkt war die (Rücken-)Muskulatur, die zumindest bei mir Schmalhans lange gebraucht hat, um Manual-Standard zu haben.
Und das sind halt genau die beiden Sachen, die man mit so einer Maschine nicht wirklich trainiert, daher ist das halt fast so, als würde man Wheelie mit Rollstuhl-Balancieren üben wollen.

Wenn einem so ne Kiste hilft dranzubleiben... Feuer frei! Platz im Keller und zu viel Holz vor der Hütt'n? Gib ihm!
Man sollte nur nicht denken, dass man mit 3, 30 oder auch 300 Trainingssessions auf sowas im Winter dann auf dem Hinterrad durch den Frühling rollt 

PS: Ich empfehle meinen "Schülern" die Bremse am Anfang komplett zu ignorieren (solang sie groß und Rad klein genug sind). Die Furcht vor dem Absteigen muss weg, dann entwickelt man auch automatisch mehr Hüftspielraum beim Gegensteuern. Anfangs hämmert man ja eh nicht mit 30km/h rum. Bremse später als Sicherheitsnetz hinzuzunehmen ist auf jeden Fall einfacher als sich den typischen steif-geschleifbremsten MTB-Manual abzugewöhnen


----------



## Rhast (11. Dezember 2020)

Kann ylfcm nur Recht geben. Ich hab so ein Ding (MTB Hopper) und kann nahezu perfekt darin hochziehen und balancieren (ohne Kette und Bremse zu benutzen...Minutenlang....).  In der freien Wildbahn klappt der Manual trotzdem nur sehr bedingt. Mein Eindruck: Freie Wildbahn bringt (mir) wesentlich mehr.


----------



## Mauntnbaiker (12. Dezember 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> PS: Ich empfehle meinen "Schülern" die Bremse am Anfang komplett zu ignorieren


Bekanntlich führen ja viele Trails nach Rom. Bei mir war das Beherrschen des Wheelies der Ausgangspunkt. Entsprechend habe ich beim Manuallernen immer mit der Bremse den Loop-out kontrolliert bzw. verhindert. Ein einziges mal, als ich irgendwie die Geduld verloren hatte, weil sich lange kein spürbarer Fortschritt einstellte, habe ich versucht den Manual bewusst ohne Einsatz der Bremse zu ziehen. Bin prompt auf dem Hintern gelandet, zum Glük etwas sanfter als er hier. War aber auch kein Pumptrack oder so, sondern eine normale Strasse. Diesen Ansatz habe ich auf jeden Fall schnell wieder sein gelassen.
Was ich sagen will: Im Laufe der Zeit (viele viele Monate) stellte sich dennoch der Erfolg ein. Die Hinterradbremse kam immer weniger zum Einsatz, und die Manuals wurden länger. Ganz ohne Bremsen geht es immer noch nicht, aber auf abschüssigen Strecken verliere ich kaum noch Geschwindigkeit, breche den Manual da also nicht mehr ab, weil ich zu langsam werde. In der Ebene sind 40 bis 50 m fast immer drin, mein Rekord sind gut 75 m. Vielleicht kriege ich den Manual irgendwann noch ganz ohne Bremsen hin, ist aber auch egal, bin als alter Sack sehr happy es überhaupt so weit geschafft zu haben.

Ich glaube, beim durchschnittlich talentierten Fahrradfahrer führt der Weg zum Erfolg einfach darüber, es gleichmütig hinzunehmen, wenn sich über Wochen hinweg keine spürbaren Verbesserungen einstellen. Das Manualtraining muss man als Routine betrachten, wie das Zähneputzen. Man macht es halt einfach, ohne über irgendwelche Ziele oder so nachzudenken. Und irgendwann klappt es dann.


----------



## ylfcm (12. Dezember 2020)

Mauntnbaiker schrieb:


> Ich glaube, beim durchschnittlich talentierten Fahrradfahrer führt der Weg zum Erfolg einfach darüber, es gleichmütig hinzunehmen, wenn sich über Wochen hinweg keine spürbaren Verbesserungen einstellen. Das Manualtraining muss man als Routine betrachten, wie das Zähneputzen. Man macht es halt einfach, ohne über irgendwelche Ziele oder so nachzudenken. Und irgendwann klappt es dann.


Die Gleichmütigkeit trifft es sehr gut.
Ziele kann und sollte man sich aber trotzdem setzen. Auch ein klar definierter Startpunkt hilft, damit man nicht so ins Blaue zieht.
Ich hab mit nem Kumpel mal paar Stunden auf einem Parkplatz im Kreis fahrend verbracht. Wer zuerst X Parklücken (glaub es waren 6 oder 7. Halt quer, mit Linien) schafft hat gewonnen. Aber erst eine, dann zwei etc. Wer verkackt muss wieder bei einer anfangen. So kommt man sehr schnell auf viele Hochzieh-Wiederholungen und die ersten Runden werden zunehmend trivialer. Unterm Strich ist es fürs normale Fahren auch viel nützlicher, wenn man 5m immer schafft statt 30m bei jedem 5. Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arson39 (4. November 2021)

Rhast schrieb:


> Kann ylfcm nur Recht geben. Ich hab so ein Ding (MTB Hopper) und kann nahezu perfekt darin hochziehen und balancieren (ohne Kette und Bremse zu benutzen...Minutenlang....).  In der freien Wildbahn klappt der Manual trotzdem nur sehr bedingt. Mein Eindruck: Freie Wildbahn bringt (mir) wesentlich mehr.


Ich bin mir auch schon lange am überlegen sowas zu bauen. Ich finde aber wenn, dann kommt nur sowas wie der Hooper in Frage. Einfach um etwas das Gefühl zu verinnerlichen und Spass zu haben. Wenn du so einen Hooper besitzt, wäre es möglich    das Teil mal zu vermessen? ALso Länge Breite und Winkel der einzelnen Teile. Denn ich würde mir sowas gerne selber bauen. Wär super!


----------



## Harry. (19. November 2021)

Macht es nicht zu kompliziert! Mit einer Manual-Maschine lässt sich ausschließlich dieser Knieschub automatisieren. Das ist ein (wichtiger) Teil des Manuals. Wenn man über 50 ist, dann automatisiert sich sowas nicht mal zwischendurch. Deshalb - für Manual-Neulinge im fortgeschrittenem Alter - eine gute Hilfe diese unnatürliche Bewegung (Knie- Hüftschub) zu erlernen.
Ich habe sogar mit einem alten Stuhl (umgedreht, Lehne auf Kissen und die vorderen Stuhlbeine anfassen) oder einer Leiter (auf die unteren zwei Sprossen gestellt und mit Bändern die Leiter mit ausgestreckten Armen gehalten) experimentiert. Ein einigermaßen stabiler Fahrradständer ist besser und  reicht als Manual-Maschine aus:


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (19. November 2021)

Harry. schrieb:


> Macht es nicht zu kompliziert! Mit einer Manual-Maschine lässt sich ausschließlich dieser Knieschub automatisieren. Das ist ein (wichtiger) Teil des Manuals. Wenn man über 50 ist, dann automatisiert sich sowas nicht mal zwischendurch. Deshalb - für Manual-Neulinge im fortgeschrittenem Alter - eine gute Hilfe diese unnatürliche Bewegung (Knie- Hüftschub) zu erlernen.
> Ich habe sogar mit einem alten Stuhl (umgedreht, Lehne auf Kissen und die vorderen Stuhlbeine anfassen) oder einer Leiter (auf die unteren zwei Sprossen gestellt und mit Bändern die Leiter mit ausgestreckten Armen gehalten) experimentiert. Ein einigermaßen stabiler Fahrradständer ist besser und  reicht als Manual-Maschine aus:


Irgendwie sah das bei deinem vorherigen Video etwas stimmiger aus, es wirkt, als würdest du ziemlich nah hinter dem Lenker hängen (mit ggf. angewinkelten Armen). 
Klar ist das ein kurzes Stadtrad, aber vielleicht steht der Trainer zu nah an der Wand? Ich kann's nicht richtig beurteilen, aber für meine Augen ist es doch ne ziemlich andere Körperhaltung als beim Manual in freier  Wildbahn. Bleibt auszuprobieren, wie schwer die Umstellung auf's MTB dann ist.

Für mich ist die Umstellung von 26er Dirt auf 29er Trailbike und zurück schon sportlich...


----------



## Harry. (19. November 2021)

Die andere Konstruktion musste ich wegen Platzbedarfs aufgeben. Den Fahrradständer hatte im mir aus Brennholz mal schnell für das neue ebike zusammengezimmert. Bin jetzt nur mal auf die Idee gekommen, diesen als Manual-Trainer zu missbrauchen. Die Körperhaltung und die Bewegungen sind exakt die der vorherigen Konstruktion. Wenn der Knieschub sitzt, dann ist es ähnlich wie mit Fahrradfahren und den automatischen Lenkbewegungen. Der Manual-Trainer ist überflüssig. Es muss allerdings in die Natur/Straße umgesetzt werden. 
Um mir das vielzählige aufwändige "Hochziehen" am 29er zu ersparen, komme ich gerne von der Gegenseite. D.h. ich überziehe und versuche durch dosiertes Bremsen mich von oben den Sweetpoint anzunähern. Für Außenstehende sieht das nach Manual aus, obwohl es der "gefakte" durch bremsen ist.


----------



## ron101 (19. November 2021)

Für nen NoseManual wärs vielleicht ganz nett.


----------

